# Heimarbeit für textsichere Zocker



## Textprovider (15. Februar 2009)

*Heimarbeit für textsichere Zocker*

Hallo,

wir sind ein junges Unternehmen aus Bochum, welches sich auf Suchmaschinenoptimierte Texterstellung spezialisiert hat.

Für ein aktuelles Projekt zum Thema Computerspiele, suchen wir interessierte Texter! Sie verfügen über eine gute Grammatik, Rechtschreibung und Sprachstil? Sind über 18 Jahre alt und möchten mit Ihrem Hobby Geld verdienen?

Dann schreiben Sie einfach eine Email an -zensiert- mit folgenden Angaben:

    * Kontaktdaten (Anschrift, Telefon, Email)
    * 2-3 Probetexte oder Referenzen (falls vorhanden)

Nähere Informationen erhalten Sie unverbindlich per Email.

Sie können auch gerne unsere Internetadresse: -zensiert- besuchen, um sich einen Überblick über unser Unternehmen zu machen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Christian Scholten


----------



## Hyperhorn (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Heimarbeit für textsichere Zocker*

In dem Fall würde ich empfehlen, mit der Computec Media AG Kontakt aufzunehmen, um hier Werbung zu schalten.
Bis das geschehen ist, bleibt der Thread geschlossen.


----------

